

Building an Ingress table using flow-based programming - venti
http://bergie.iki.fi/blog/ingress-table/

======
bergie
Source code at [https://github.com/c-base/ingress-
table](https://github.com/c-base/ingress-table)

Feel free to ask any questions about the project!

------
johnl1479
Would you eventually make a BOM of all the hardware used? I can see a lot of
local Ingress communities being interested in making their own version of the
table.

~~~
bergie
Yeah, we already got some contacts about that. I think we'll add it to the
repo README

------
ArekDymalski
Neat. Is there any chance to see it during the Recursion event? I'm planning
to visit Berlin :)

